# Gratuitous ring gauge post



## tnorthern (Mar 7, 2006)

(Disclaimer: this post is done with tongue firmly planted in cheek, if you don't understand or are irritated by sarcasm please don't read beyond this first sentence. If however you are sick like me and enjoy a good bit of smartassery, read on friend and welcome home)

Ok this is a totally unwarranted, needless, and superfluous new thread with the sole intention of increasing my ring gauge in a vague valiant effort to assuage my bruised and battered ego. It seems as though my time thus far on Club Stogie has been a complete and total waste of time as I have yet to impact anyone of you in such a way that you would find the kindness in your heart of hearts to bolster my slumping self serving self image. Granted I have not contributed much to this fine establishment as I have been here roughly a month and posted a mere 30 or so times, perhaps you should look in yourself to see the burgeoning love of the leaf and this board in another and reach out to said sad soul. It takes a village to raise a child but it just takes one member to raise my ring gauge, so please search within yourselves and see what is more important?


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Patience young ape, if you build it, they will come.


----------



## Vegas (Mar 17, 2006)

Have you been drinking? I will say I've always liked your signature and it still gives me a chuckle.


----------



## capper (Jan 1, 2000)

tnorthern said:


> Ok this is a totally unwarranted, needless, and superfluous new thread with the sole intention of increasing my ring gauge in a vague valiant effort to assuage my bruised and battered ego. It seems as though my time thus far on Club Stogie has been a complete and total waste of time as I have yet to impact anyone of you in such a way that you would find the kindness in your heart of hearts to bolster my slumping self serving self image. Granted I have not contributed much to this fine establishment as I have been here roughly a month and posted a mere 30 or so times, perhaps you should look in yourself to see the burgeoning love of the leaf and this board in another and reach out to said sad soul. It takes a village to raise a child but it just takes one member to raise my ring gauge, so please search within yourselves and see what is more important?


Sit back and enjoy. Don't worry about your RG. Worry when it starts to go to the negitive numbers.

Look at my start date and RG.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

alas my help is worth a mere 1 point increase  Maybe enter a few more trades, splits, etc... I did that and I have zero complaints. It can however paint a big target on your back...


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

i'll give you some rg if you take that green, pipe smoking creature out of your sig.... gives me the willies. (must promise to never bring it back)


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

a man cannot be judged by his rg alone!!! hang around and enjoy the site,be true to yourself and your opinions and everything will fall into place.:w


----------



## capper (Jan 1, 2000)

mikey202 said:


> a man cannot be judged by his rg alone!!! hang around and enjoy the site,be true to yourself and your opinions and everything will fall into place.:w


:tpd:


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

More foot in mouth than tongue in cheek...


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

I remember that animal in your sig (sans the pipe) from a car BB I used to go to. Is it an Alpaca? If so, what do I win?? J/K
As far as RG is concerned, the best way I have found is to meet some fellow BOTL;s (and SOTL) at a herf. Everyone gets to know you, and will give you respect (RG). You'll have a good time in the process! Don't worry about RG and it will come (see first post).


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

First you have get a bunch of gorillas pissed off at you and then build from scratch (the way I did it :r .)


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I know I cannot be the only one that is STRONGLY tempted to ding him for such a pathetic plea

:BS


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

A 1/2 bump for using words like gratuitous, superfluous and assuage is not totally out of order and another 1/2 bump for spelling and the nerve to ask ... that's maybe in order. I'd give rg to guys whose tattoos were spelled right on some days.

Then I checked your web site and found out the only thing that's special about [me]. What's that all about? Then I think maybe I should ding you. Then I think a ding is unfair but became disengaged. Then I think it's better you do it the old fashioned way.


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

If you don't worry about RG and just post informative pieces or just talk with guys, joke around, send some bombs, do some trades/splits, your RG will grow. Thats how mine did. I don't think it is fair to just ask for it....just my :2


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

tnorthernGranted said:


> I have not contributed much to this fine establishment as I have been here roughly a month and posted a mere 30 or so times


I think this says it all.
Next case.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Blueface said:


> I think this says it all.
> Next case.


:tpd:


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

tnorthern said:


> (Disclaimer: this post is done with tongue firmly planted in cheek, if you don't understand or are irritated by sarcasm please don't read beyond this first sentence. If however you are sick like me and enjoy a good bit of smartassery, read on friend and welcome home)


and take a look at the link below.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=23021


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

Vegas said:


> Have you been drinking? .


Does that help? I ought to 999,999,999 by now!


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

Franksmith said:


> I know I cannot be the only one that is STRONGLY tempted to ding him for such a pathetic plea
> 
> :BS


:tpd:

But because of the "tounge in cheek" part, im just gonna take it as a joke i dont quiet get, and let it be.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

Blueface said:


> I think this says it all.
> Next case.


this is completely off base, 
but i just wanted to let you know

i've thought for a long time your avatar is nasty.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

tnorthern said:


> (Disclaimer: this post is done with tongue firmly planted in cheek, if you don't understand or are irritated by sarcasm please don't read beyond this first sentence. If however you are sick like me and enjoy a good bit of smartassery, read on friend and welcome home)
> 
> Ok this is a totally unwarranted, needless, and superfluous new thread with the sole intention of increasing my ring gauge in a vague valiant effort to assuage my bruised and battered ego. It seems as though my time thus far on Club Stogie has been a complete and total waste of time as I have yet to impact anyone of you in such a way that you would find the kindness in your heart of hearts to bolster my slumping self serving self image. Granted I have not contributed much to this fine establishment as I have been here roughly a month and posted a mere 30 or so times, perhaps you should look in yourself to see the burgeoning love of the leaf and this board in another and reach out to said sad soul. It takes a village to raise a child but it just takes one member to raise my ring gauge, so please search within yourselves and see what is more important?


Patience youg grasshopper, gaining great power wothout first obtaining the knowledge needed to use such power can be very dangerous. Great things come to those who are patient and wait. A ring guage on this site is something that will be earned when your fellow gorillas feel that you have done something to warrant a boost. Post more on some threads because we can't bump you if we don't know you.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

tecnorobo said:


> this is completely off base,
> but i just wanted to let you know
> 
> i've thought for a long time your avatar is nasty.


Come on!
That is Gene Simmons' daughter.
It is in the genes, no pun intended.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

tnorthern said:


> Granted I have not contributed much to this fine establishment as I have been here roughly a month and posted a mere 30 or so times...


Send me a bunch of free premium cigars and I will give you positive ring gauge.

(Disclaimer: this reply is done with tongue firmly planted in cheek, if you don't understand or are irritated by sarcasm please don't read beyond this first sentence.)


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Send me a bunch of free premium cigars and I will give you positive ring gauge.
> 
> (Disclaimer: this reply is done with tongue firmly planted in cheek, if you don't understand or are irritated by sarcasm please don't read beyond this first sentence.)


Tom,
That is a great offer you just made him.
With 600+ ring, you are good for at least 6 ring points?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Tom,
> That is a great offer you just made him.
> With 600+ ring, you are good for at least 6 ring points?


Think it's 9....should be worth an Anejo or three, huh??


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Think it's 9....should be worth an Anejo or three, huh??


Yup, tom give 9 RG points...but only if you doing something for the community...(don't take this seriously if you think this forum is a joke and you get things for nothing without contributing )


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Think it's 9....should be worth an Anejo or three, huh??


I'll join in and maybe we can up the ante.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Think it's 9....should be worth an Anejo or three, huh??


Tom... there is a lot i'd do for 9 rg points


----------



## PuroBrat (Sep 8, 2005)

tecnorobo said:


> Tom... there is a lot i'd do for 9 rg points


Dunno bout RG points, but there is a lot I would do for



icehog3 said:


> an Anejo or three, huh??


huh?


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

tecnorobo said:


> Tom... there is a lot i'd do for 9 rg points


/me plays raunchy porno music

Bwoank chica bwon down


----------



## tnorthern (Mar 7, 2006)

This was simply fueled by caffeine and boredom this fine Sunday morning, no alcohol involved whatsoever although a little Bailey’s in my coffee would have been nice. Anyway to those who thought I was honestly seeking more ring gauge I’m sorry, this was sincerely a post made as a joke in response to the new ring gauge requirements for the WTB/WTS forum. I never thought about ring gauge until today when I read that post. So hopefully no one got their fur up over a sweet, kind early Sunday post.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Franksmith said:


> I know I cannot be the only one that is STRONGLY tempted to ding him for such a pathetic plea
> 
> :BS


No, you weren't the only one that thought that...


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

tnorthern said:


> This was simply fueled by caffeine and boredom this fine Sunday morning, no alcohol involved whatsoever although a little Bailey's in my coffee would have been nice. Anyway to those who thought I was honestly seeking more ring gauge I'm sorry, this was sincerely a post made as a joke in response to the new ring gauge requirements for the WTB/WTS forum. I never thought about ring gauge until today when I read that post. So hopefully no one got their fur up over a sweet, kind early Sunday post.


:BS


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

Franksmith said:


> I know I cannot be the only one that is STRONGLY tempted to ding him for such a pathetic plea
> 
> :BS


You are not. This is a pretty pathetic plea. How bout earning your ring guage like everyone else.


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

I sense a little "Ring Gauge Envy".


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

I get the "if I post this as a joke, no one can give me crap yet I still may get some RG" flavor on this one.

Either way, joke or veiled joke, I would not have the guts to post something like this if I were new on a forum. Then again...maybe I just need more guts?!?


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

Here.... maybe this will help !



(Now shutty !)


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Mbraud4 said:


> If you don't worry about RG and just post informative pieces or just talk with guys, joke around, send some bombs, do some trades/splits, your RG will grow. Thats how mine did. I don't think it is fair to just ask for it....just my :2


Damn Michael, So that's how's its done. Was wondering what my problem was. Thought maybe just being an AZZHAT was the isssue. :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

tecnorobo said:


> Tom... there is a lot i'd do for 9 rg points


Yer kiliin' me, Blake!! LMFAO!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

tecnorobo said:


> Tom... there is a lot i'd do for 9 rg points


It would help Tom if you would provide a list Blake!!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> It would help Tom if you would provide a list Blake!!


PM me if there's going to be a video.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> PM me if there's going to be a video.


This thread is going Brokeback!!!!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

icehog3 said:


> This thread is going Brokeback!!!!


Or Blakeback!


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

SHOE said:


> I sense a little "Ring Gauge Envy".


As in my Ring Gauge is bigger than your Ring Gauge?


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

tnorthern said:


> (Disclaimer: this post is done with tongue firmly planted in cheek, if you don't understand or are irritated by sarcasm please don't read beyond this first sentence. If however you are sick like me and enjoy a good bit of smartassery, read on friend and welcome home)
> 
> Ok this is a totally unwarranted, needless, and superfluous new thread with the sole intention of increasing my ring gauge in a vague valiant effort to assuage my bruised and battered ego. It seems as though my time thus far on Club Stogie has been a complete and total waste of time as I have yet to impact anyone of you in such a way that you would find the kindness in your heart of hearts to bolster my slumping self serving self image. Granted I have not contributed much to this fine establishment as I have been here roughly a month and posted a mere 30 or so times, perhaps you should look in yourself to see the burgeoning love of the leaf and this board in another and reach out to said sad soul. It takes a village to raise a child but it just takes one member to raise my ring gauge, so please search within yourselves and see what is more important?


If you are here at CS just to worry about how big your RG is then maybe you should rethink your reasons for being here. This is a cigar board not a let us see how high my RG(ego) can be. If your ego needs stroked you may be in the wrong place. If you like smoking Cigars you are in the right place. Having RG is a nice thing, but it is not the be all end all of CS. There are many gorillas here that don't have RG's that are high, but that I would trust and deal with at anytime. The reason I would trust them is you get to know them first. This veiled attempt at gettting RG is pretty pathetic IMHO. Hang out, introduce yourself, make friends and the RG will come in time. But begging, whether it be veiled or a joke is still begging and alot of gorillas frown on this. Just a touch of advice. Patience is a virtue.

CBF:w


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

capper said:


> Sit back and enjoy. Don't worry about your RG. Worry when it starts to go to the negitive numbers.
> 
> Look at my start date and RG.


I love that one..... Nothing like laughing out loud in the middle of cube farm so all the lemmings can pop their heads up to see what was so funny.

I needed that one, I feel oh so much better now. No really I do!


----------



## jeffjt (Mar 22, 2006)

mr.c said:


> i'll give you some rg if you take that green, pipe smoking creature out of your sig.... gives me the willies. (must promise to never bring it back)


don't get rid of the slug-horse! i call him "Slorse".


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

DonJefe said:


> Or Blakeback!


Oh..... that was so wrong


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> Or Blakeback!


oh my... 
well, i think the only thing to do is provide a picture.
yes that's right (and man is the shiz gonna hit the fan with this one folks)

but atleast i'll be remembered on CS for all time... atleast for something

for starters tom, my friends and i have been known to go a little brokeback style. I'm all warmed up.









and if that's not enough,
I can even multitask with that fine cigar aroma you've come to love










and finally, if you're really lucky.
you may just get to see me in this-










well, see ya later cs. If this doesn't get me banned for some short time... i'll have people running me out of here faster than :mn ... well you get the picture


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

A great example of how to get your RG bumped up a couple notches!!

Not!!

u

But great hacks all the same!!:r

What? the last one is REAL!!!


tecnorobo said:


> oh my...
> well, i think the only thing to do is provide a picture.
> yes that's right (and man is the shiz gonna hit the fan with this one folks)
> 
> ...


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

tecnorobo said:


> oh my...
> well, i think the only thing to do is provide a picture.
> yes that's right (and man is the shiz gonna hit the fan with this one folks)
> 
> ...


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

MY EYES, I'm Blind!!!


tecnorobo said:


> oh my...
> well, i think the only thing to do is provide a picture.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

How does a (joking?) post about RG for nothing turn to this! I could have gone my whole life without seeing that last pic Rob u 

So tnorthern, do you wish you had never mentioned anything yet?


----------



## Big D (Mar 10, 2006)

Why worry about it?


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Big D said:


> Why worry about it?


Why not?


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

what can i say guys... it's just my desperate plea for rg,
or maybe I'm just desperate to help tom


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

ResIpsa said:


> MY EYES, I'm Blind!!!


:tpd: X 10


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

PuffDaddy said:


> How does a (joking?) post about RG for nothing turn to this! I could have gone my whole life without seeing that last pic Rob u
> 
> So tnorthern, do you wish you had never mentioned anything yet?


Now I really do think we should ding his RG....

For starting this whole u mess

:al


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

The first ding, and the pictures come down... but the second ding, the pictures come back up. 

you guys had better be careful in your planning as to how you do this


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

tecnorobo said:


> The first ding, and the pictures come down... but the second ding, the pictures come back up.
> 
> you guys had better be careful in your planning as to how you do this


Ding tnorthern.... not you ya knucklehead.

Unless you post anymore of those pictures


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Who's the yutz that gave him positive RG?


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

tecnorobo said:


>


This is by far the funniest picture on CS. Did Tom snap that photo?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

PadronMe said:


> This is by far the funniest picture on CS. Did Tom snap that photo?


No, I didn't. But it's on my bedside table.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> No, I didn't. But it's on my bedside table.


Figures.

That photos going to end up as a mastercard parody that circles the internet in 3 days.

Trip to Beach $250
Case of Natural Light $15
Ending up in some chicks crab infested bathing suit and willing to post the picture on the internet. Priceless!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

PadronMe said:


> Figures.
> 
> That photos going to end up as a mastercard parody that circles the internet in 3 days.
> 
> ...


Too funny!!!


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Is it just me, or does Blake have a freakishly large head?


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

RcktS4 said:


> Is it just me, or does Blake have a freakishly large head?


And small boobs.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

RcktS4 said:


> Is it just me, or does Blake have a freakishly large head?


eh. could be


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

Is it wrong to feel better about myself after looking at that picture. 

I'm just glad his RG is not showing or is it.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

PadronMe said:


> And small boobs.


I could get past Blake's small head if he had bigger boobs....


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

icehog3 said:


> I could get past Blake's small head if he had bigger boobs....


Hear that Blake, you still have a chance!!


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

Miami said:


> Is it wrong to feel better about myself after looking at that picture.
> 
> I'm just glad his RG is not showing or is it.


anyone think i should take offense to this?
because i mean... i think i'm a pretty good lookin guy and all.
and it's not like i'm in a bikini or anything

wait...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

tecnorobo said:


> anyone think i should take offense to this?
> because i mean... i think i'm a pretty good lookin guy and all.
> and it's not like i'm in a bikini or anything
> 
> wait...


NEWMAN!!!


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

i just threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

zamco17 said:


> i just threw up in my mouth a little.


Open wide and I'll throw up in your mouth a little too......


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

zamco17 said:


> i just threw up in my mouth a little.


oh come on.
it's not that bad


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

tecnorobo said:


> oh come on.
> it's not that bad


HELL YES IT IS!!!!!!u u u u


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Open wide and I'll throw up in your mouth a little too......


Stop it. I can't take any more laughter.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

icehog3 said:


> Open wide and I'll throw up in your mouth a little too......


:r u :r You're too funny Hog!!


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

RcktS4 said:


> Is it just me, or does Blake have a freakishly large head?


I'd say he has a freakishly large head also....


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

How is it that this thread is not dead yet, other than the fact that it has been somewhat threadjacked and nobody is really posting abou the original subject matter?
:s :hn :s :hn :s


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Franksmith said:


> Ding tnorthern....
> 
> Unless you post anymore of those pictures


First thing I thought of when I saw this thread. That he might get the Alternative. Ding instead of Bump.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

stig said:


> How is it that this thread is not dead yet, other than the fact that it has been somewhat threadjacked and nobody is really posting abou the original subject matter?


Whoo cares if it got threadjacked. At least the thread is now interesting and ammusing other than the original post which was pathetic and lame. And I am helping keep this thing alive.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

to add more fuel to the fire with the big head idea-










take special note to the forehead.
the length of the nose my also aid in my head looking large

i however think that my head is just the right size









and i believe that stunning picture, shows i'm correct


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

tecnorobo said:


> to add more fuel to the fire with the big head idea-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I have totally changed my mind about a copy of the video, but how much are you asking for the red two-piece?


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

The newer newbies need to see these photos. This is a great thread.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

PadronMe said:


> The newer newbies need to see these photos. This is a great thread.


Thanks for the laughs!!! :r


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

PadronMe said:


> The newer newbies need to see these photos. This is a great thread.


You know...I could have gone my whole life without seeing some of the photos on this thread.
u


----------



## chuckojr (Jun 28, 2006)

PadronMe said:


> The newer newbies need to see these photos. This is a great thread.


Nope. I don't think that I needed to see those photos at all. u


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

bump for the newbs


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

capper said:


> Sit back and enjoy. Don't worry about your RG. Worry when it starts to go to the negitive numbers.
> 
> Look at my start date and RG.


pppppppppfffffffffff newb


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks for the bump, this is quite amusing and relevant for the day. 

What I wanna see is someone NOT do something ding worthy, yet ask to get dinged, to see how low the gorillas can get it. I don't want that person to be me necessarily, but if by posting this it is, well so be it. I just think it would be funny to see. Just kind of an anti-establishment thing. Threadjack on brothers!


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh man... I know I shouldn't, but I'm gonna do it.
This thread needs a bump.

Refer to pages 5 and 6 if you don't know why...
:r

Now where's paulmac?


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I cannot believe you dug this one up. Bad boy:hn:r


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

Papichulo said:


> I cannot believe you dug this one up. Bad boy:hn:r


Made ya look!? :ss


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Blueface said:


> I think this says it all.
> Next case.


Carlos speaks much wisdom....we must send him money. Hehehe...


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

I forgot to mention, page 4 has some photos as well.
I wouldn't want any of you guys to miss ... the uh...
well just find out for yourselves.

My posting was a bit more uhm... hmm, well let's just say interesting when i was younger :r


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

tecnorobo said:


> I forgot to mention, page 4 has some photos as well.
> I wouldn't want any of you guys to miss ... the uh...
> well just find out for yourselves.
> 
> My posting was a bit more uhm... hmm, well let's just say interesting when i was younger :r


Dammit....you couldn't warned me! LOL!!!


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

And now you are older and wiser, Grasshopper?


----------



## jonny0783 (Dec 3, 2007)

Wow this is way before my time here but you guys def. still know how to make someone laugh so hard they about piss themselves. YEAH I SAID ABOUT!!! I DIDNT PEE MYSELF!!

Jon:ss


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Dude, you're welcome to my RG. It does not matter any to me. :tu


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

CigarGal said:


> And now you are older and wiser, Grasshopper?


older, yes.
wiser... you be the judge :r


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

tecnorobo said:


> Oh man... I know I shouldn't, but I'm gonna do it.
> This thread needs a bump.


:r:r:r I never woulda found this one... I really can't believe you would voluntarily let this resurface. 

:mn


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the bringing this classic thread to life!!!:r

The Ring Gauge War of Yesteryear!


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Page 4 = u Hey, it's not the size of you RG but the motion in the ocean!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

oh my eyes........ the humanity of it all. This thread should not be locked. It should be deleted and removed from the archives for all eternity!


----------



## redryno247 (Aug 29, 2007)

Sad, so very sad :hn


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

So technorobo how much did you pay tnorthern to start this thread so you could jack it and get all the RG he was originally asking for?

RG bump for you for the plan and the "balls" to post the pics. :ss


----------

